# Newbie From Canada



## lt500r (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi everyone my is Jeff  I am from Nova Scotia Canada .  I recently bought my first peace of machinery , a 12x24 Harrison lathe . So far I have enjoying learning how to use it but I still have a lot to learn .

later , jeff


----------



## David S (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome Jeff,

If you "have a lot to learn" you have come to the right place.  However please don't forget to share as you progress.  We love new ideas and pictures.

David


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 24, 2016)

Jeff: Just thought i would say hello from the west coast (of Ontario)


----------



## great white (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol, I bought my atlas from a guy a few minutes outside Bridgwater....


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome Jeff! This is a nice place, you wont regret stopping by!


----------



## storky (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi  Jeff  first lesson do not leave the chuck key in the chuck then turn on the lathe . next take all ring or neck laces off  lol .that was day one for me 30 year ago I was 16 . next tools must be center height  . when machining its all about clearance just have fun making things


----------



## lt500r (Jan 25, 2016)

thanks for the warm welcome guys . this forum dose seem to be a great place for a newbie like myself  . I have been having fun doing the few projects I have done so far . The two things I have had trouble with is parting and figuring out what carbide inserts I need for the tooling that came with I lathe .


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome, Jeff. Keep in mind that, by posting your questions and projects, you help others learn as well. We all have something to learn and something to teach.

BTW, Ken. I lived in the Exeter area in the '60s. Go, Huron County!


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome Jeff
I enjoy new comers questions. Sometimes I learn something I didn't realise I needed to learn.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome + 1. As stated this is a good place with a lot of knowledge and experience; all willing to help, and something can be learned from every thread.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## atlas ten (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome from the mid west (Alberta). What kind of projects you interested in?
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## lt500r (Feb 24, 2016)

thanks for the welcome guys . Most of the projects I have done so far have been gun related other then that I made shifter lever for a buddy's quad
jeff


----------



## dave_r_1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Another Alberta boy...also down two lathe chuck keys... :-(


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome Jeff.  I've been to Nova Scotia a couple of times and loved it.  I also second what kingmt01 said.

You guys from Alberta, however, I dunno...  You're always sending that freezing weather my way:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberta_clipper


----------



## dave_r_1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just for that crack, we're sending you some snow!


----------



## bfd (Sep 27, 2016)

hello, I have been a machinist since 1979, yes there was machine tools back then, there is no body that knows all phases of machining. So we all are still learning, keep it up and parts will start happening. mistakes will happen along with more learning. the trick is to figure out the possible mistakes before they can happen. this to is learning. Huh? bill


----------



## francist (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Jeff, welcome from the other coast.

-frank


----------

